# Just occured to me.....



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

That some or even a good percentage of passengers are under the impression that drivers receive 100% of the fare, hence no tip! Anyone concur?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> That some or even a good percentage of passengers are under the impression that drivers receive 100% of the fare, hence no tip! Anyone concur?


Most don't think about it at all. They just know they are paying $x.xx.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Most don't think about it at all. They just know they are paying $x.xx.


True, that too for sure. Some would never tip even the ride was free!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> True, that too for sure. Some would never tip even the ride was free!


I had a rather depressing conversation with one pax who was *****ing about how Uber's prices have gone up so much, and she was stunned that Uber would suggest that pax tip us when the prices have going up so much that drivers must be getting more money. I told her quite the contrary, drivers rates have steadily gone down to the point where now in LA we only make $.65 a mile and $.11 per minute, when three months ago we were making $.95 per mile and $.35 per minute. I tried to make sure she understood that while riders rates were increasing, drivers pay was decreasing and obviously Uber is benefiting from both sides.

It pisses me off because Uber acts as if they're doing us drivers such a huge favor by allowing tipping in the app, but fewer pax want to tip us since their (pax) rates have gone up so much; pax figure we are benefiting from their increase in fees.

So basically Uber is ****ing us over, once again: They're paying us less and hoping that pax will make up the difference with tipping, however Uber is ****ing drivers over even *more* since they are charging pax more money, causing pax to be less inclined to tip us,
since they're paying more for the same rides .

It just goes to show that anything Uber does for others is really done for Uber. So effing frustrating.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I had a rather depressing conversation with one pax who was *****ing about how Uber's prices have gone up so much, and she was stunned that Uber would suggest that pax tip us when the prices have going up so much that drivers must be getting more money. I told her quite the contrary, drivers rates have steadily gone down to the point where now in LA we only make $.65 a mile and $.11 per minute, when three months ago we were making $.95 per mile and $.35 per minute. I tried to make sure she understood that while riders rates were increasing, drivers pay was decreasing and obviously Uber is benefiting from both sides.
> 
> It pisses me off because Uber acts as if they're doing us drivers such a huge favor by allowing tipping in the app, but fewer pax want to tip us since their (pax) rates have gone up so much; pax figure we are benefiting from their increase in fees.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## shmil (Aug 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> That some or even a good percentage of passengers are under the impression that drivers receive 100% of the fare, hence no tip! Anyone concur?


NO, they know. They just don't care. Blame it all on that bastard Travis Ka....ik???(I don't know how to spell his last name).
I used to drive a yellow cab in NYC about 40 years ago and tip was not even an issue than, except certain ethnic groups that refused to adopt the american way.
In America you tip in show of appreciation for a job well done



Julescase said:


> I had a rather depressing conversation with one pax who was *****ing about how Uber's prices have gone up so much, and she was stunned that Uber would suggest that pax tip us when the prices have going up so much that drivers must be getting more money. I told her quite the contrary, drivers rates have steadily gone down to the point where now in LA we only make $.65 a mile and $.11 per minute, when three months ago we were making $.95 per mile and $.35 per minute. I tried to make sure she understood that while riders rates were increasing, drivers pay was decreasing and obviously Uber is benefiting from both sides.
> 
> It pisses me off because Uber acts as if they're doing us drivers such a huge favor by allowing tipping in the app, but fewer pax want to tip us since their (pax) rates have gone up so much; pax figure we are benefiting from their increase in fees.
> 
> ...


I started driving with Uber about 4+ years ago in NYC and saw my profits drop by about 1/3 since than and hardly any surges anymore.
I'm on social security and for me this is additional income.I don't understand how anyone does this as their main source of income


----------

